# What do you keep your knitting notions in?



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
Jane


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I use a rectangular small cookie tin. Just the right size for extra crochet hooks and dpns too.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

A plastic pencil case.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a plastic pencil case, it's double sided has little compartments and it's just great. It's about 8 inches long, a couple inches or maybe three wide and 2 inches deep, orless. I have had it several years and it has worked very well for me. I also have a little fabric case with zipper that my daughter made for me. In that I keep my extra special things, my mom's cable needle, some of her crochet hooks and stitch holders, row counters, little things like that. I have in my plastic one some tiny Gingher scissors with the leather sheath to keep them in. I have little scissors in other things too, cause i have about 5 bags, all with different things in them. I have a small bag I call my grab and go bag, it's got what I need to knit booties if I have to wait somewhere sort of unexpected. I have tried other plastic containers, but I like this one best. Some sports stores have a large selection of tackle boxes, very small to very large, take a look there. I got my pencil box at Fred Meyer, in the school supply area.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

For my crochet hooks I found that one of those instant ice tea containers, such as those by Crystal Light Ice Tea, are the perfect size to keep them all together. I have put self-adhesive pretty paper on them to dress them up and they have a nice snap on lid to keep them clean. And they are free! My knitting circs fit in them as well, and I can label them with size #2, size #3, etc. Then when I need a particular size I just grab the #whatever container and all the various types and lengths in that needle size that I have accumulated over the years are in that one container. I can toss it into my knitting basket and go sit down and sort out what I want to use. 

I am always saving little tins or plastic containers and painting them or whatever. Knitpicks makes a nice clear vinyl zip top file that has pockets inside for all your different size needles, scissors, extra cables, or whatever, that is only approx $6. I find that is handy to load up with what supplies I will need for my current projects and then keep it in my project basket. Since it is clear it is easy to see what is in it.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thankyou ladies for all those ideas. I particularly like the idea of the compartmented pencil case. Or maybe a small tackle box. Off to browse sportsgoods and stationery shops!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's like my yarn stash. I have a pencil case clear plastic box with dividers. A larger clear plastic box with dividers. Zip lock baggies for circulars and beads in $2.00 tote bag. And I just confiscated a Rubbermaid briefcase my husband used for tools. 

You should see my knitting corner. Main trouble, I never move unless I come upstairs to check on the computer. 

Some hobby. I love it.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It's like my yarn stash. I have a pencil case clear plastic box with dividers. A larger clear plastic box with dividers. Zip lock baggies for circulars and beads in $2.00 tote bag. And I just confiscated a Rubbermaid briefcase my husband used for tools.
> 
> You should see my knitting corner. Main trouble, I never move unless I come upstairs to check on the computer.
> 
> Some hobby. I love it.


Your knitting corner is probably very like my scrapbooking corner! My knitting stuff doesn't cover much acreage - yet.


----------



## judeb (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to admit mine lives in the bottom of my knitting bag - or possibly bags depending on how many projects I have on the go. I will be organised one day, I do admire people who are!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I found mesh zippered bags that are for pencils and school supplies...several in different sizes and colors...small ones I put all the rubber needle protectors, markers, tape measure..larger ones for the circus...
At the dollar store, I found a make up/travel bag that is the perfect size for crochet hooks.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a plastic eyeglass case that they give out in the hospital. I use it for a yarn needle, small crochet hook for picking up dropped stitches,a tape measure and a small pair of scissors. It is neon green- easy to find in any bag I am using.


----------



## knittermimi (Feb 22, 2012)

A quart-sized Zip-lock freezer bag. 
I keep it in the outside pocket of my knitting bag which goes with me everywhere. Presently it holds: 1 stitch counter, 3 crochet hooks, 4 stitch place markers, 1 pair embroidery scissors, 3 sets DP needles, waste yarn, 1 interchangable circular knitting needle tightening tool, 1 needle size marker, 1 12" waste yarn, 2 stitch holders, 2 pom pom forms, 1 measuring tape, and 1 "Clover CHIBI" darning needle holder (with 5 needles inside). :-D


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Inexpensive make-up bags work, but I use a bag I crocheted out of scrap worsted cotton with a zipper sew in that looks, according to my mom, like and old fashioned pencil case. For the serious tools and notions, I have plastic tool box from the home improvement store. The little bag I can take along with whatever WIP I have going. They live in reusable shopping bags, or the zipper vinyl bags that come with project kits or mattress pads. My vast knitting needle and crochet hook collection lives in a plastic tote box.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Patternworks has see through plastic bags in various sizes. I also have a clear pencil holder but have not been able to find those again. It is nice to be able to see what's in the bag.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I have purchased a couple of hard-plastic school pencil boxes, some long and narrow, others more square shaped, I also have a set of plastic drawer things (sold in the closet organizer/storage areas of the stores), and I have a couple of small tins that I keep a few smaller supplies in for carrying in a project bag.

(my husband is a smoker, and rolls his own - the brand of tobacco he uses was giving away "cigarette tins" that hold 20 cigs with purchase - if that helps to give a size idea...)


----------



## Elegant Details (Nov 14, 2011)

my favorite are the see thru makeup bags....I keep a couple stashed a couple of placed with the sames thins in it so I'm not going up and down the stairs too often....


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a cosmetic case,holds all my bits and pieces,zips up and sits at the bottom of my knitting bag.


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

I have some of the small semi-clear compartmented storage boxes with movable dividers from the beading department at one or other of the craft stores - - one for each yarn bag so I, too, can "grab and go".


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I found this great travel cosmetic bag at The Goodwill. It has lots of clear pockets on the inside and zips open and folds out. I believe it was one of the gift sets they sell at Christmas with beauty products. It has Venus on it so i'm thinking it was a shaving gift. I love it!! Holds alot of gadgets!!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

my dh bought me a lovely knitting bag with lots of compartments so I have it crammed full of all the things I need and in the main pocket I put the project I am working on so everything is together xx


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

For when I'm on the go... I have a 4" x 10" sturdy see-though plastic bag that has a zip-like opening/closure; it goes with me whenever I leave home. It holds a pair of very sharp small scissors, measuring tape, crochet hook, waste yarn, strips of post-its, a few bandaids, a mechanical pencil, needle for grafting, a few stitch holders, a couple of safety pins, and a couple of stitch holders. I love this bag. I got it from my dentist... at my last visit... it had a tooth brush, small tube of toothpaste, dental floss and I forget that else was in it. 

At home, I keep a a small, but heavy clear-glass candle holder, which has a hole large enough to hold a pair of small very sharp scissors, crochet hook, pencil, stitch holders, safety pins, two needles for grafting (two sizes), and small metal ruler. I keep this item near me when I'm knitting... at arms reach. I also will prop a dpn in it when necessary. A baby's metal cup does this job well; it's what my sis-in-law came up with when I told her to get something small but sturdy, in which she can store her dpns and other knit accessories at home. 

I don't buy nice (and expensive)knit bags (I rather buy yarn than spend money on a bag). I use canvas or heavier cotton bags that supermarkets give away or sell cheap ($0.99 to 2.99)... with their logos... such as Bristol Farms, Sur La Table, Trader Joe's, etc.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

an old Avon zip make up bag.


----------



## lallison (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm using a heavy plastic zip see-through bag I got from my dentist.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

At my caravan I use a makeup bag that has a flat bottom as I keep it open .at home I use a pencil case and a tool box.Pencil case holds sewing up needles,crochet hooks,dpn,(soon to move to a Rolo cardboard tube now sweets are finished)stitch holders etc.Box for scissors,circulars,pin cushion etc


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Like many knitters I use all kinds of little containers and pouches. For the notions I organize them by frequency of use; meaning, the basic goes in one, crochets go in a pencil case. Stitch holders and row markers, blocking needles are aslo kept separately. 

I like see through plastic ones. I find them in stationary dept. in the school supplies area. Some have 3 holes; school children might insert them in their 3 ring binder. 

I also like metal (some have clear window) little boxes i.e. geometry tins. My favorite one is a metal tin about 3 x 5 " with a see through window. I bought it in an art supplies stores; it had decorative sticky notes in it. I have another one too that had France stickers. 

Another favourite one is a lovely British candy tin in which I kept safety pins which I use mainly for free from knitting or modular knitting. 

I also have a Beatrix Potter tin for my large straight pins which I use to hold the pieces for hand sewing (the ones with little hearts at one end). 

For the go bags, I use cosmetic bags bought at thrift stores. I have a certain predilection for retro looking metal tins. I wish I could find vintage ones that used to hold tobacco and cigars.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with you - see through bags are great.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a craft box for that purpose. It has several different sized compartments in and the top layer lifts off to a full size compartment in the bottom. Even the top of the lid has little compartmens in for sewing needles, tape measure etc. I'ts brilliant.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I have several covered tins that I keep my misc. tools like cable needles, stitch holders, markers, measuring tape, folding scissors etc. All of which fits into a bag with 6 pockets around the inside. The pockets also hold fabric glue which I use to fix weaved in ends, an assortment of straight needles, some tubes of DPs, my clear plastic bag with my set of Harmony interchangeable circs. My favorite is clear glass spice jar with tapestry needles and toothpicks which I use to apply my dab of fabric glue with. Before I thought of the jar I was always searching for those pesky needles. The bag is also large enough to hold several WIPS and extra yarn. Everything in one place and very mobile. Handy at home amd ready to go for a day, a week or a month.


----------



## pattye (Sep 28, 2011)

I use a plastic zip lock bag (with zipper, not press-n-seal) that is about sandwich size for most things. Also, I have a few snack size zip locks with a few things in each to keep with each project (mostly socks). Then I have a zippered plastic case that is like a big pencil case for straight needles, things I don't use often, etc. I made it by sewing across (to shorten) a plastic zippered briefcase (a freeby from a conference). It is wearing out (after almost 50 years), so will have to get something similar. For crochet hooks, I did break down and buy a zippered case at Walmart that has elastic slots for each size. I do like to keep them in order of size. Saw the same one at Michael's for almost twice the price. For sock needles, I use individual plastic cases from Office Max--one for each size, as I have DPN's and circs in many sizes. Guess you can tell I am an organization freak.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a rectangular flat food storage container (about 1 1/2 inches deep) with a snap on lid. In it I keep a tape measure, needle sizer, row counter, needle protectors, scissors, pens, a highlighter, and a small metal box with tapestry needles, a key for my interchangeable Harmony needles. Works pretty well, but I am sure open to new ideas.


----------



## Charlotte Oleen 48 (Apr 10, 2011)

I use and just LOVE the clear heavy vinyl cosmetic bags that I can find at Walmart, Target, and Fred Meyer. Some have no name but some are under the name of "basics". Some are just zippered pouches others have dividers and handles little handbags. The larger ones have 3oz. bottles that I use for woolwash and use the soap box for small notions like stitch markers, tapestry needles and so on.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

In my house and in my car!!!!!!


----------



## Coutermarsh28 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you @Linday.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

I loom knit. But i bought a kniting bag at Joann's and it has a slot in the top for pulling your thread through and a pouch to hold all the little items. Well worth the $20.


----------



## Pinklori84 (May 5, 2012)

I use a small to med s ize coin purse with zipper top. easy to find in my knitting bag. I used to have a clear plastic zippered case that pillow cases come in, but it was stiff and a bit too big. if you have a regular tote bag, there is usually a small inside pocket you can use. I imagine there are some really great ideas on their way to you! I have a long piece of yarn on my little scissors and tie that to the bag handle.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I keep mine in a little tin with a handle that I got at Hanover fabrics a few years ago. When I travel with a project I transfer the items I need into ziplock bags and carry them with me.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a plastic container a little than a pencil case, and my round knitting needles are in plastic baggies,I wrote on the outside what size they are,with a black marker,and they are stored in a bigger case,when I have to use them very easy to find size,I have many in one size,you know wips.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I found some make up bags That you put in your purse they are very sturdy pretty and holds a lot.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I use a small, zippered, clear, plastic make-up case. I also use a 7 day (seven little squares) pill organizer for my markers.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I picked up a free travel notebook once. It has the name of an airline or cruise ship or something on it. It opens flat and has two flat pockets. My point is, it isn't very large. Mostly I make socks or mittens. So the two pockets are enough for me to keep short dp needles, a yarn needle on a piece of yarn, and a very small scissors. I always keep a retractable tape measure in my purse. The trick is not to find the container, but to figure out just what I must have with me to finish and project and start another.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Right now I have some in a metal recipe box, some in pencil boxes. We soon plan to reorganize the bedroom that everything is in so now I have some great ideas. My husband gave me one a storage bag from one of his tools & I'm using that for my needles. Fittingly enough it says "Craftsman" on it!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

A great big glass flower vase for the long needles and a clear plastic container for crochet hooks etc. The circulars are a tangled mess atop a wool basket. Still working on that one. When I travel, I put them in a small make-up bag.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I use an old checkbook box.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Transparent pencil cases, but on my desk is a beautiful but cracked mug that holds crochet hooks, bigger scissors, etc. I still manage to be untidy, however!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I use a gallon plastic zip lock bag.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Crystal Lite and Kool Aide come in reusable containers. Some women in my knitting guild are using them for knitting notions.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I keep mine in a desk organizer next to my chair. It works great for my straight needles, stitch markers, holders, etc. I bought it at Office Depot for about $12.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a small tin (Life is just a chair of bowlies) that holds my small scissors, stitch markers, cable needles, a small tape measure, and the like. Transfers easily from one project bag to another, and I haven't seen another one like it in years so it's easy to tell which bag might be mine.


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

An empty Altoids tin!


----------



## emorrell (Jan 8, 2012)

I keep all my notions in a pencil case. I have another very little case that fits inside it that I keep just my tapistry needles in. I believe you can buy clear plastis one as well.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Any time I need to store anything that I want to take with me, I first check the fishing department at Waltmart, they have a varaiety of clear plastic containers, and also containers large enough to take "all " your knitting when going away on vacation.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep my knitting needles in two Black Velvet Canadian whisky containers.(Remember those?) My crochet hooks are in a Pringles Potato Chip container. Hey, I wasn't born in Scotland for nothing!!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I use a cosmetic bag for the nearest and dearest that I need. The extra supplies are in plastic see-thru boxes.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I use a small tackle box. I found it in the fishing department at Walmart. It's plastic and you can make the compartments any size you want. It was only a couple of dollars. It sits right beside me where I do all my knitting.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I use a zipper pencil bag like you can get at the dollar stores.


greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

check out the scrapebooking section of your favorite craft store - Michaels, Joanns, Hobby Lobby, etc - they have lots of boxes for storing all the little items necessary for that hobby. Maybe one will call to you and be perfect.


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

I maded a catch all (it is really for sewing ) The top part is weighted down with sand (used to sharp straight pins when sewing ) and bottom is a bag type .Hangs on the side of my chair .. Very useful for everything (books/needles/scissors/ tape measure / tv remote and wharever ..milly b.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh goodddddddd Have been wondering what I could use those darn empty cans for""""""


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of my supplies such as stitch markers, needle sizer, etc. go into a rectangular lock-n-lock container.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I use a beading case. You can create compartments the correct size for the notions. Because they are designed for holding beads without having them move from one compartment to another you can toss it in your knitting bag and know that your stitch markers won't get mixed in with your DPN and your tape measure won't unroll in the case.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I save those plastic zippered bags that pillow shams, sheets, curtains, etc come in, for projects. They usually have a pocket for the product label/description card. I remove the card and insert the directions or small notions like a rule, sticky notes, pencil/pen, whatever. Keeps the project contained and clean especially when its on the road.

For my knitting bags, I buy clear plastic cosmetic bags with zippers to store a crochet hook for dropped stitches, a few stitch markers, gauge and small ruler, blunt needle for sewing up, small scissors, set of small and short dp for who knows what knit emergency (like need for a cable needle, although I've used an unwound paperclip in the past), measuring tape, chapstick (good for smoothing hangnails), small sticky notes or 3x5 index cards, and so on.

As for circs, I'd bought a canvas hanging storage piece that has horizontal slots for different sizes. I LOVE it. It hangs out of the way in a closet in my workroom, stores a ton of needles but what is best is that they hang uncoiled so they're ready for use without having to uncoil, soak in hot water etc.

I rarely use straight needles but have a few on hand that I keep in the deep well of a Martha Washington-style sewing cabinet. I stand them up in the cardboard rolls from paper towels. I keep my dp in a cloth roll which keeps them contained and organized by size and it fits easily into my knit bag.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> Thankyou ladies for all those ideas. I particularly like the idea of the compartmented pencil case. Or maybe a small tackle box. Off to browse sportsgoods and stationery shops!


Do you have a WalMart equivalent in OZ? There are two aisles that would have everything you could wish. One is the "container" aisle. Semi-clear sides makes it easy to see what's inside. Every size from just a few inches to the giant bins in which I keep my stash -- currently about 6 bins. The pencil holders are with school supplies, if they're what I'm envisioning, most have the holes punched to go in a 3-ring binder.

I use a round Rubbermaid 6 oz. refrigerator storage cup for my stitch markers and rectangular ones for all the crochet hooks and for DPNs.

Most of my project bags have little pockets inside and I'll put in only the things I need for that project....stitch counter, scissors etc.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

A empty glass candle jar with a lid... its almost full!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

I used to sell tupperware and had a ton of the little gift containers left so that is what i use. mini snack cups for stitch markers seperated out into knit and crochet, needles and point protectors. Then my knitting needles are in a modular mate super oval along with cable needles, the few intechangables that i have. I also use modular mates large rectangles for finished things and the short rectangle for sewing thread. All very neatly organised on the shelf next to my chair


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have a small little Sterilite box that is clear that I have my tape measure, scissors, and things in. I keep my sewing needles in a pill container, and one for my stitch markers. I have a little bag that my interchangeable needles are in that I have some dpns that I may be using for a project I am working in. I am not very organized but and probably need to get it in a more orderly way. But everything is in my knitting bag I am using. I take it back to forth to work with me and everyything I need is right in my bag.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I use a small clear make-up bag for all the little stuff. You can get them at wal-mart or any shop and they are cheap. I have had mine for over 10 years now and it still looks great.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm pretty organized when it comes to storing my knitting supplies; a vast array of needles in a box titled "Needles", other knitting/crocheting supplies in a large plastic tote, however, I'm not as organized when it comes to the tools I'm using when knitting my projects, they are usually just thrown in the bottom of my knitting bag(s). I like the idea of putting the things I'm using in a Crystal Light or similar container. I also like the idea of sorting needles by number & storing them in separate containers. My "Needles" box is so large I could probably still store the individual containers in that same box & it would be so much easier to find the number I'm looking for. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to the container store and bought two precious littlle rectangular boxes that open on the top and on the bottom and have compartments to store all my knitting goodies, they are the best!


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the rectangular, beautiful tin button box that belonged to my paternal grandmother (who died when my dad was just 11years old). My father passed away when I was 14, 38 years ago. Keeps me connected to my roots and keeps all my little things right where I need them. I have to dig, but love the sound of rummaging through a button box.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a clear plastic bag that I use for that stuff


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

In a end table drawer by where I sit to knit or crochet.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I made myself a needle holder with a larger pocket for notions. Works great


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> For when I'm on the go... I have a 4" x 10" sturdy see-though plastic bag that has a zip-like opening/closure; it goes with me whenever I leave home. It holds a pair of very sharp small scissors, measuring tape, crochet hook, waste yarn, strips of post-its, a few bandaids, a mechanical pencil, needle for grafting, a few stitch holders, a couple of safety pins, and a couple of stitch holders. I love this bag. I got it from my dentist... at my last visit... it had a tooth brush, small tube of toothpaste, dental floss and I forget that else was in it.
> 
> At home, I keep a a small, but heavy clear-glass candle holder, which has a hole large enough to hold a pair of small very sharp scissors, crochet hook, pencil, stitch holders, safety pins, two needles for grafting (two sizes), and small metal ruler. I keep this item near me when I'm knitting... at arms reach. I also will prop a dpn in it when necessary. A baby's metal cup does this job well; it's what my sis-in-law came up with when I told her to get something small but sturdy, in which she can store her dpns and other knit accessories at home.
> 
> I don't buy nice (and expensive)knit bags (I rather buy yarn than spend money on a bag). I use canvas or heavier cotton bags that supermarkets give away or sell cheap ($0.99 to 2.99)... with their logos... such as Bristol Farms, Sur La Table, Trader Joe's, etc.


I also use the stores canvas bags for my knitting. It is cheap and they hold up nice. I have quite a selection going on here. I have them from pet stores to dollar stores to grocery stores. Can't beat them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Makeup bags are great to put things in and then pop the makepup bag into your knitting bag. Oh, make sure your makeup bag/s have zippers on them!!!


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a small 6 x 4 x 4 cigar box that holds all my notions.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ditto


TammyK said:


> A plastic pencil case.


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I have saved the plastic bags that sheet sets come in...they have a zipper and I can easily see what is inside...last week I purchased a cover for the couch and it came in a round clear heavy plastic bag with a zipper and a handle...works really great...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I use a plastic box that Q-tips came in.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a travel soap container for my darning needles, and then my markers are in a different tin.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I had so much stash and all the tools mixed right in with everything, that I hired my neighbor to come in and help me clean everything out! The yarn stash is mostly cleaned up and four HUGE black garbage bags went to GoodWill. Now there is only half a closet full and the yarn is organized. It seems that every time I start a new project, I buy new needles to knit it because I just can't face trying to find the right needles in all that mess! So now I am down to having to organize all my tools....again.....for the 100th time....sigh. Most of them will fit in a wonderful wood machinist's chest that I bought years ago in Sam's Club. They used to all be organized in this chest right by my chair, but then we switched the living room around and it got moved to a back bedroom and out of sight, out of mind. We are leaving in our RV this week to visit family and travel for a month or so, but when I get back, that chest is coming right back to my chair! 

When I am traveling I take one or two of my favorite project bags which all have LOTS of little pockets and places for the tools. I have all kinds and they have basically all been bought in men's tool departments in Lowes, WalMart, Sears, etc. My two favorites are canvas bags for carpenters things that I found in Tractor Supply! I also found the cutest little black bag with lots of pockets in my WalMart yarn department. I was only $6.95, so I bought three of them for grab and go projects like dishcloths, socks, etc. I outfitted each one with the right tools, so I just have to reload them with yarn.

I have all kinds of tins with knitting tools in them that need to be gone through. A recent handy discovery for me is that my husbands cigar tubes make great storage for double pointed needles. And I am going to figure out how to use his cigar boxes more efficiently. They are just gorgeous small boxes that my grandchildren love, but I think I will adapt them to tools.......

Aaahhhh.....the possibilities........


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I have shared this before, my compulsive organizing and addiction to aesthetics. I found these at thrift stores. The long straw one is a wine holder for my straights, the travel case is for notions of all sorts and the accordion binder holds circulars in pocket folders. It is pretty to look at and fits neatly behind my couch perchance I am not knitting, or having company.


----------



## marybe (Mar 7, 2012)

I knitted and felted a makeup bag for my notions. I keep my place markers/stitch markers in small pill vials. I have a plastic shoe box sized storage container that I keep all my circulars in and also my stitch holders. I use a gift box fron a bottle of wine for my straight needles. My dpn I keep in a pringles can.


----------



## Jasmine and Carson's Gr (Apr 1, 2012)

I have my "working on now" stuff in one of those bags that has a main compartment and then 6 little pouches on the sides (they use them for Gardening, supposedly). My counter, needles (I put them in a Mentos container), hook, and scissors go in the outside pouches, and the loom and yarn go in the main compartment. There is room for flyers and booklets as well, and it has handles so that I can carry it anywhere. Very handy.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a holder from Avon that is for hairbrushes etc. It has a center pocket and about 10 other pockets around the outside. I can see almost everything. It has a handle on the top and I can pick it up and take it wherever I want. I will try to post a picture. They have one now that is black and gray, mine has circles on it. I also saw a bigger bag of this type at Walmart in the craft section.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I use a fabric, zippered pencil case - at least that's what I think it was meant to be. I think I got it in the "decorate it yourself" section of Michael's. Inside, I have a quart size ziplock with plastic pins for pinning pieces together before seaming, and inside of that is a very small ziplock with the darning needles so they are easy to find amidst all the pins. I save all of the little button ziplocks that come with new clothes. They're great for organizing collections of buttons, stitch markers, row counters and other tiny tools inside the pencil case.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have several clear plastic makeup bags that are about 8 " inches long. The one that is by my side all the time contains essentals...the others have extra bobbins, needles sizer etc etc etc


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Years ago I was an Avon Lady, and I had a wheeled, soft-sided suitcase especially designed for carrying my Avon products,. samples and supplies. Now the wheeled suitcase holds some of my stash,and the assorted clear plastic zip cases that were designed for holding eye pencils, lipsticks, samples and other small items hold my knitting notions, roughly organized. That way when I leave the house, I can grab one of the bags and toss it in with whatever W. I. P. I am taking with me, and have everything I need.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

If I said "galvenized bucket" would you believe me?


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep my smaller stuff, needles, stitch counter, small scissors, measuring tape and needle caps along with several size safety pins in a tall pill bottle. This keeps curious grandchildren out of harm's way as they can't figuure out how to get the bottle open. But it is sure fun to make noise with when shaken!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Purl2diva and the other knitters, check JoAnn as they have some long needle boxes under or beside the knitting needles. I also check in the cloth department and found other clear boxes, that would work for storing your items. I also save clear large medicine bottles, that are great for your markers. Hope this will help.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I like those clear heavy plastic zipper bags that pillow shams or valances come in. They are sturdy and see through and just the right size.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I have a knitting basket beside my chair. I sewed a liner for it, with pockets all around, and I keep my 'tools' in there, as well as the pattern I'm working on, and a pen and paper.

The knitting fits in the main part, of course.

When I take knitting out I just throw it in a tote bag, along with any notions I might be going to use. I only sew things together at home.

The bulk of my supplies I keep in a drawer (s) of a Sterlite storage unit. Sewing supplies there also - ribbons, laces, elastic. Two units 'chock-full' actually.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally have some small clear zipper see bags that I have all my goodies in. I have them all organized in their own little bags. Every one has thier own home. Stitch markers and holders in one...scissors and measureing tapes in one..my sts counter and sewing needles in one...end caps for my knitting needle goes in another one one. Makes it real easy to find anything in no time. Knitting needles, circular needles and crochet hooks live in an awesome oak tool box that belong to my great grandfather.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


My youngest daughter got tired of me fussing that when I needed a cable needle or rings, or any other small item, I couldn't seem to find it. She gave me a 3'x1'covered wicker basket. Inside were several see-thru containers to put smaller things in. It has been a real blessing to me. I keep no yarn in my accessory basket. Just needles and hooks and those things needed to get a job done. I really love it!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well that isa great question. ANd as I am reading it, I am trying to improve my storage ways.
For my DPN's they are in 4 school binder pencil cases that I have tied together. They are numbered on the outside, so now they are easy to find.
My hooks are in water bottles that I just cut the tops off of. The bottle fits into a wooden box on my end table.
Now my circ's remain an issue. They are all still in the original packaging, I have tried rubber banding like numbers together, doesn't work too well, I have all of them in a rectangle plastic cupcake carrier. I know where they are. But just not user friendly.
My tapestry needles are on a magnet on my wooden box. That DOES work well.

Let's hope we all find a suggestion today.
Linda


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a plastic box called a Spacemaker. My mom got them years ago for her sewing notions. I also use one for my cross stitch notions too. For my crochet hooks I have a zip bag that my first contact lens kit came in. My knitting needles (I haven't ventured in circs or dp's yet) are in a vase on the coffee table. I like your term "mulch" at the bottom of the knitting bag.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well that isa great question. ANd as I am reading it, I am trying to improve my storage ways.
> For my DPN's they are in 4 school binder pencil cases that I have tied together. They are numbered on the outside, so now they are easy to find.
> My hooks are in water bottles that I just cut the tops off of. The bottle fits into a wooden box on my end table.
> Now my circ's remain an issue. They are all still in the original packaging, I have tried rubber banding like numbers together, doesn't work too well, I have all of them in a rectangle plastic cupcake carrier. I know where they are. But just not user friendly.
> ...


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use a pencil box I bought in the fall when the school supplies were on sale.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

knittermimi said:


> A quart-sized Zip-lock freezer bag.
> I keep it in the outside pocket of my knitting bag which goes with me everywhere. Presently it holds: 1 stitch counter, 3 crochet hooks, 4 stitch place markers, 1 pair embroidery scissors, 3 sets DP needles, waste yarn, 1 interchangable circular knitting needle tightening tool, 1 needle size marker, 1 12" waste yarn, 2 stitch holders, 2 pom pom forms, 1 measuring tape, and 1 "Clover CHIBI" darning needle holder (with 5 needles inside). :-D


And a partridge in a pear tree! (sorry, couldn't resist!) This is an interesting thread.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hey Jane, I use mesh makeup bags, and clippers only. For my sissors I use clear little makeup bags. I find lots of them at thrift store. If you pay retail WOW are they expensive.. Hope you find some if not PM me and I will send you about three or four. Knitty lou


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this question! I'm always collecting lil containers and moving my stuff around. I also use small candy containers and fishing containers. The fishing clasps work well as markers too. Have always used a pencil case for crochet hooks and small items.There are some eyeglass cases that work too. I have a divided luggage bag for men's toiletries that has compartments and holds EVERYTHING --it's about 11X7 and 3" thick. Someone suggested to me a zippered CD case for circular needles--it can separate up to 24 CN I think. I have a PVC tube for needles and supplies on the go and keep just a few markers in the "bubble gum" machine thingees for travel. I make project kits to travel but find it best NOT to separate into too many places. I used to love the old metal cigar tubes--wish they would make a comeback.
My #10 cotton I keep in a basket and the rest of the yarn in stackable front load containers. I don't think our mother's did this--they just stuck with the big knitting bag that was like today's diaper bag!!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I use a large, clear, zippered make-up bag....works great for me. luv


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

When I buy items that are in zippers bags (like sheets) I keep them and use them for my needles and other knitting items. But for my projects I use those conteners you get cat litter in the ones with the handles and snap on lids. I use nail polish remover to take of the lables all over the it than its just a white contanier and have on for each project I'm knittinge with all the items in it for that project. so I just have to pick one and start. Everything is in it. Now the yarn thats a different story lol that all over in storage boxes.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

A quart size ziplock bag serves me well, kept in the basket by my chair.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I purchased several plastic ocntainers at JoAnn's which have compartments in them, some large enough to keep your tapestry needles in, as well as small yarn holders when knitting with various colors. Some of the compartments are small enough to keep the needle protectors in (ones put on the ends of the needles to prevent stitches from popping off). The various containers have different compartments to hold just about everything, and the great part is that I buy them when I have a 40-50% off coupon. I can alway see what is in each compartent.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i am travelling and brought all my knitting and crochet kneedles with me if i find a new pattern i at least will have my kneedles for the first time i won;t be buying new ones hahaha as if that won;t happen i have a zippered bag for my long kneedles with seperations in it for my smaller kneedles i have them in plastic zip lock bags and tooth brush holders for the shorter ones and i have all the size 3 or 4 etc held together with an elastic that way if i am looking for anything that has to do with a size 4 or whatever it is all together my notions are in a little plastic box my scissors pins etc are in a zippered small bag i put all these in a small duffle bag with wool i am using and a pattern i am set to travel at home i have a small pouch with rice in the handle over my couch arm which holds my notions


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry for the periods and commas i am typing on a french keyboard lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> i am travelling and brought all my knitting and crochet kneedles with me if i find a new pattern i at least will have my kneedles for the first time i won;t be buying new ones hahaha as if that won;t happen i have a zippered bag for my long kneedles with seperations in it for my smaller kneedles i have them in plastic zip lock bags and tooth brush holders for the shorter ones and i have all the size 3 or 4 etc held together with an elastic that way if i am looking for anything that has to do with a size 4 or whatever it is all together my notions are in a little plastic box my scissors pins etc are in a zippered small bag i put all these in a small duffle bag with wool i am using and a pattern i am set to travel at home i have a small pouch with rice in the handle over my couch arm which holds my notions





laurie4 said:


> sorry for the periods and commas i am typing on a french keyboard lol


hmmmmmmmmmm, nope no periods and no commas in your post. :lol:


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I use zippered pencil pouches for my circulars and keep them on single ring.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I use snack size plastic bags for all the little notions such as stitch markers, yarn needles and cable hooks. I can instantly see what is inside; I keep all theses little bags inside a larger zip lock bag that I stick inside my knitting bag. The knitting needles and crochet hooks are more of a problem and are in several different baskets and holders.


----------



## Suzann Roberts (May 13, 2012)

I have bought too many things trying to get organized and finally settled on a fishing tackle container. It's soft-sided, zips all around and has handles to carry--similar to a notebook/binder. Inside are see-thru pockets on the sides and ziploc bags attached to a 2-ring holder where I keep round needles. U can toss all things in there, zip up and go. Got it at a Bass outlet. 
Also, have seen some knitters use the weekly/daily pill containers.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Like other knitters I have several bags. The one I use for my purse project( I always has a small project in my purse) is a small make up bag that has a crochet hook, circular needle with the project on it, folding scissors and folded up pattern in it. The bag I carry my current big projects is a beach bag that has clear plastic sides pockets so I can see all my notions. Then I have a circular Denise case that has plastic zipped cases in it that I can just snap out if I need to. that being said I will still get somewhere and not have all that I need.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

You are an angel, I have been trying to figure out what to use for my markers. That is a fabulous idea.

I separate my markers by color, I find it much easier when knitting something with more than one pattern to color code the markers for each pattern.



Loramarin said:


> I use a small, zippered, clear, plastic make-up case. I also use a 7 day (seven little squares) pill organizer for my markers.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I have turned tghe plasic container that berries come in ... 
and have made it into comoartments for "notions" to knit with - it works for me
Sherry


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

One of those pink net bags. The stitch markers and point protectors are in a small clear plastic bag that originally had something else in it, then into the pink bag. I really try to adopt the "use what you have" attitude. Everything then goes into a tote bag that I got a the Quilt show and is the perfect size for WIPs, smaller bags of notions, extra yarn, patterns or books, etc.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I use see-thru plastic containers with a zip like top that I purchased at Staples for $1.00. They are about the size of a business envelope or maybe a little bigger.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I do a lot of knitting in the truck while waiting at one of our suppliers, a thread a few months ago turned me on to this handy little gadget. I grab it toss it into whichever knitting bag I want to take and off I go.

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/The_Knit_Kit-Hot_Pink__D81414.html

At home I keep my notions in a hard pencil case on the couch next to me.

I agree, this is a great thread.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 19, 2012)

I did keep them in a small ziplock bag so things were easy to find however the scissors and darning needles sometimes poked through -- so, based on a hint from someone on Ravelry, I went to Michael's and bought two little clear plastic boxes (they were 40% off they day I was there) and I put my scissors and needles and measuring tape and row counter in one of them and my stitch markers (I have a lot of them) in the other one...works great and is easy to find everything. The two boxes cost me less than $5.00 CAD!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 2 'coffee' mugs on the end table ... one has crochet hooks, the other has a ruler, stitch holders, pencil, markers.

I have long knitting needles in a 'wine bottle' gift container.

Recently, I put the row counter and scissors hanging from the 'ott' floor lamp. Oh, in the table drawer, I have nail file and emery board for nail snags.

On the arm of the other chair is the magnetic thing with scrap bag - yarn needle is on the magnet.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 19, 2012)

That little gizmo is so cool...I think I need to order myself one....never seen one like it. I hope they can ship it to Canada


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

TammyK said:


> A plastic pencil case.


yes Tammy so do I . I got it at dollar general it has a snap on it and the drawer slides out love it helps a lot will be gettin another only a dollar


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a smaller aluminum lunchbox with a handle, I can sit next to me when working and goes right in my project bag when not! I think I got it at Michael's


----------



## Suzann Roberts (May 13, 2012)

Stick a wine cork on the end of your little scissors; works majestically!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

The school supply section of most department stores has a plastic or fabric zippered envelope (mine is see-through) for children to put in the front of their binders for pencils. They have holes already punched to fit in binder. I have a big ol' knitting bag where I keep my binder of patterns with the zippered envelope and my current knitting project. Comfortable to use at home and ready to go in an instant.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I use a zippered pencil case pouch to keep my dpns, scissors, knitpick, cable needles, etc. It is really handy. Been getting ready to start a new one just for my dpns.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

If you go on-line at KnitPicks they have see-through zippered bags that are invaluable. I have 3 of them, one for each project bag. Being able to see at a glance where the tape measure, needles, markers, needle-sizer etc is, is invaluable and relieves frustration! Happy Mothers day!

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Project_Bags__DProjectBags.html%20%20onmousedown=


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I have an old make-up bag with a zippered top...just big enough to keep a scissor, some short double points, crochet hooks and whatever else I need...waste yarn, row counters, stitch markers, gauge measure, retractable tape measure, yarn needle...of course if I ever misplace it, I'm sunk and broke :lol:


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I love your moon cakes tin. When did yu acquire it?


----------



## olsonlinda1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My mom and just about everyone in my family that smoked in the 60's had a Tupperware cigarette case... boy have times changed....LOL it even had a little pouch for the matches, all hard plastic. 


RoxyCatlady said:


> I have purchased a couple of hard-plastic school pencil boxes, some long and narrow, others more square shaped, I also have a set of plastic drawer things (sold in the closet organizer/storage areas of the stores), and I have a couple of small tins that I keep a few smaller supplies in for carrying in a project bag.
> 
> (my husband is a smoker, and rolls his own - the brand of tobacco he uses was giving away "cigarette tins" that hold 20 cigs with purchase - if that helps to give a size idea...)


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

A few years ago, my DH gave me a PajamaGram that came in a sheer nylon hatbox. Perfect for my circulars! Also holds DP needles and some of my crochet hooks, and the zip binder my KnitPicks interchangeables came in. My traveling hooks are in a hard plastic pencil case I got some time ago that holds an array of hooks, a tape measure, small scissors, a small round container (breath fresheners used to come in them)for a few markers and various yarn needles. The case is oval and about 6 inches long. It all fits if put in just right!
The zippered plastic cases that domestics come in, as said before, are great, and just the right size for that current project. Some even have a handle.

My mother's collection of very tiny crochet hooks are in a tin that a single cigar came in years ago. I don't use them, but I do take them out and look at them occasionally, in memory. Her straights are in a wooden box with a sliding lid inscribed "knitting needles". The rest of my straights are in a container Mom made years ago from an Oatmeal box covered with fabric and added a handle. Don't use them much any more, but can't give them up.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I use a plastic box I got at Joann's. It holds all the little boxes of stitch markers, scissors, cable needles , double points and the occasional slide on needle stitch marker for the larger size needles. It also holds my knit picks dog tag with the Kirchner instructions on it.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a couple of small cosmetic bags that are rectangle shaped.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Great thread! I, too, use the canvas bags from vendors for travel projects, with a small plastic box that wipes use to come in for all the little notions needed. At home, my straight needles are all standing in a crock, circular needles and dpns are in a pencil containers with a see-thru front that goes into a binder. Crochet hooks are in crocheted cases I made for them. One for yarn hooks, one for thread hooks.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

nitchik said:


> I have a knitting basket beside my chair. I sewed a liner for it, with pockets all around, and I keep my 'tools' in there, as well as the pattern I'm working on, and a pen and paper.
> 
> The knitting fits in the main part, of course.
> 
> ...


I have a popcorn tine that my son gave me a couple years ago. I washed it out really good and use that when I am at home knitting. When I pack up for work I just transfer my ziplock baggie and what I was using into my bag and off I go. My son thought it was funny that I use it.


----------



## Ann Dominici (Oct 21, 2011)

I use a combination of a zippered make-up bag for larger items like scissors, hooks, ruler, stitch holders, etc. For the small things, I got a snap locking plastic crafting box with dividers at Jo Ann's. When I did needlepoint and needed my scissors often, I tied a ribbon through the thumb hole and made the ribbon long enough to wear them like a necklace. It keeps them very handy.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

i use a storage/lunch box with blue clips on the sides to stop anything coming out.i store all my buttons,bits of ribbon and crochet hooks,pins sewing needles etc.they come in a variety of sizes and you can get them from the pound shop.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


I keep my needles and supplies in a tote made for crafting ribbon. I love being able to fit the long needles in my tote. I keep smaller notions such as blunt sewing needles and stitch markers in a zippered pencil case.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a plastic clutch that my aunt brought back from Paris in 1959. My two sisters and I got one each with different coloured backgrounds, mine is black. It has little pictures of all the sightseeing spots of Paris all over it in pinks, blues and green and I love it. It even has a green poodle  
I keep my huge crochet hooks, big stitch holders and my half inch hairpin lace pin in there along with a lot of duplicate tiny crochet hooks.
So I have had it for 53 years - wow. Can you believe the zipper is still working after all these years? Don't make them like they used to!!!


----------



## Chalee (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got a large clear container by Art Bin. But it won't fit in a knitting bag. It's the size of a small suitcase. There are side compartments that flip down. I have crochet hooks in one and double-point needles in the other. The lid has divide sections for all my rulers, markers, cable holders, scissors etc. and inside the main section I have my cable needles some books and crochet thread balls. I was tired of having to go to 3 or 4 different containers to get what I needed. Got a second one for all my hand sewing notions and heavy duty threads that I use when making bears, sock creatures, dolls and doll clothes.


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Mason Jar


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have several notions/tool boxes because I have so many tote bags with various projects. My favorite tool boxes are some clear plastic photo boxes I bought at Michael's craft store They are great to hold my scissors, stitch markers, tapestry needles, needle guage, cable needle, small crochet hooks, point protectors, measuring tape. I also have one plastic pencil box. I have a total of 5 of these boxes, each containing the same stuff. I love my little tool boxes.


----------



## Pat 34 (Dec 13, 2011)

What does DPN mean? Hope this isn't a cumb question.


----------



## Pat 34 (Dec 13, 2011)

I messed that up. It was a dumb question. Duh!!!!


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


At home I also use one of those little plastice cans that drink mix comes in. My straights all fit into one of those pretty carriers used for wine that has a fitted top with a cord to keep it closed. If I'm heading out for awhile, in a car, a bus the doctors office, etc. I put my WIP in a cloth bag and my notions in one of those little cases that little reading glasses come in. My needles in use are of course in my WIP, but the case holds a crochet hook for correcting mistakes, 1-3 cable stitch holders (if needed), a yarn needle. point protectors, and I take along a tiny seam ripper to use as portable "scissors". Works for me and takes up almost no room in purse or knitting bag.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a large size ziplock plastic bag for the notions and circular needles in their packaging. For the longer dp needles, I have those in a separate paper shopping-like bag. The ziplock goes wherever I go with my knitting. It is pretty compact and hold the scissors, waste yarn, crochet hooks, stitch markers, tapestry needles, stuff like that.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats what my mish-mash of stuff was like--laying in the bottom of my knitting bag. I'd have to empty every thing out of it to find whatever little thing I needed. So I bought a zippered bag at Walmart and now everything is very handy in that bag.. It's like the pencil cases we used to buy.


----------



## Chalee (Mar 8, 2012)

DPN...double pointed needle...like what's used making socks!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 2 holders for my "extras", both which contain crochet hooks, small double point needles with point protectors that I use for very small projects, scissors, needles for sewing up, a needle/gauge measurer, tape measure, etc. One is an old vinyl tackle holder with 4 clear zippered pockets that is really great for carrying the extras, the other is an old baby wipes container that is long enough for double point needles, wide enough for the gauge measurer and about 1/2 to 3/4" deep. Both are small enough to carry in a knitting bag and grab quick enough to change knitting bags.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> I do a lot of knitting in the truck while waiting at one of our suppliers, a thread a few months ago turned me on to this handy little gadget. I grab it toss it into whichever knitting bag I want to take and off I go.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/The_Knit_Kit-Hot_Pink__D81414.html
> 
> ...


I've seen these before and have been considering getting one, I'm sure a sucker for knitting paraphernalia.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My tupperware plastic pie container is great for circulars.

I also keep small stuff there, in small plastic bags and a 

pencil case for grab and go. Carolyn


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I fulled a bag I had knitted with scrap yarn from left from worsted wool sweater I had knitted for my children when they were young.Then, inserted a zipper from something one of my adult kids wore decades ago. I don't know which kid, but I smile every time I pull it out.


----------



## gloria115 (May 13, 2012)

My Artbin Yarn Drum. It has a bag on the side for needles and such, a mesh pocket in front and of course the room inside which has holes on top so your yarn can come out smoothly while your knitting or crocheting. I keep my excess hooks and needles in a cardboard box.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I use see through plastic pencil cases and makeup bags

susie cue


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Those smaller sized plastic clear containers with color coded covers or a color tip you like. I have several one for pens and pencils just so they get to one place . they for most part are easy to gt into also i also keep knitting needles in them now they pile up neatly in a closet or by my chair or nest as it has been called . There are so many sizes also and inexpensive that is a big help keeps cat or dogs out of them also.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

That is also a good ideas used Tupperware fot knitting for many years also.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a Knitpicks clear vinyl zip top bag (about the size of a makeup bag for one's purse)


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I use a small, zippered, clear, plastic make-up case. I also use a 7 day (seven little squares) pill organizer for my markers.


Ihad not thought of this, very good idea. I keep an old glasses case with small scissors, needles, markers, & holders that I can slip into whichever bag I want to take with me.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Pat 34 said:


> I messed that up. It was a dumb question. Duh!!!!


the only dumb question is one not asked. DPN's are double pointed needles, used for making things in the round, such as socks, mittens, hats, etc.

hth,
Linda


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I use small Vera Bradley bags I get on eBay. They are tiny and have zippers so things don't fall out. This way I get to satisfy two of my desires at the same time, Vera Bradley collecting and a safe place for my notions.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I use a clear plastic pencil case with a zipper I picked upnin London when there about twenty years ago. It is going to have to be replaced soon so everyones ideas will help. I also use a small tool/fishing case for my machine knitting ltems that don't fit in the machine.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I like your eye glass case idea. I have several stuck in a drawer. They would be just right to put in a purse


----------



## parsimonious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep my crochet hooks and dpns in a round container that's made for a toothbrush. The top fits really snugly, and there's no worry about it coming off accidentally.
I keep a lot of my small stuff, pom-pom makers, etc. in a zip top pencil case.
Parsimonious


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have all of that stuff in a quart-sized ziplock bag. It's handy to keep on the table when I'm knitting and I can see everything in it and reach in and get just what I want.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

just a can, but i converted a pringles can( made a carrying cord) and when i go somewhere i pick it up it will hpold scissor needles tape measure and anything else I need


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Big pencil cases. The needles I keep in spice jars, stitch markers I keep in duffel bag change purse.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I got a cigar holder from a friend, and that holds a number of crochet hooks. I use a small nylon mesh zippered bag to carry my small notions, and also use a plastic cassette holder for my little scissors and tape so I can find them in the bag. It took some trial and error to figure out what worked for me. I make ribbon handles on my zippered bags to make them easier to carry. One of my friends got a plastic pencil box at Staples that works for her and another uses a zip freezer weight box.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a very large tackle box that all my stuff lives in. it's one of those that telescopes out the sides when you open it. There are lots of compartments just the right size for everything. Most of my wips are in gallon size lock bags. I have bunches of knitting bags that hold 1 or more project baggies. I have a smaller ziplock with scissors, stitch markers, tapemeasure , pencil and a small crochet hook for picking up dropped stitches. I just drop that baggie in with what ever wip I happen to feel like working on at the time. Somehow I still end up with a mess in the bottom of every carry bag! From time to time I'm forced to clean them all out and put all the bits and pieces back in the "kitting tackle" box.


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have kept those little plastic containers from iced tea as well, had not thought to put crochet hooks, or knitting needles in them. What a great idea. I will try that out.
Thank you


----------



## Jane Stone (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a little 'cosmetic' purse. All my notions fit in it.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I keep my circular needles in a plastic accordian file I got at the dollar store. It's about 11" x 6" and works great.



LEE1313 said:


> Well that isa great question. ANd as I am reading it, I am trying to improve my storage ways.
> For my DPN's they are in 4 school binder pencil cases that I have tied together. They are numbered on the outside, so now they are easy to find.
> My hooks are in water bottles that I just cut the tops off of. The bottle fits into a wooden box on my end table.
> Now my circ's remain an issue. They are all still in the original packaging, I have tried rubber banding like numbers together, doesn't work too well, I have all of them in a rectangle plastic cupcake carrier. I know where they are. But just not user friendly.
> ...


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I use the clear photo boxes too... for many things. They were almost $5 regular price and not in stock often. Good news is that I heard they are in the dollar store now. Just had surgery on my knee so can't go shopping. I will as soon as I am up to it.



ssk1953 said:


> I have several notions/tool boxes because I have so many tote bags with various projects. My favorite tool boxes are some clear plastic photo boxes I bought at Michael's craft store They are great to hold my scissors, stitch markers, tapestry needles, needle guage, cable needle, small crochet hooks, point protectors, measuring tape. I also have one plastic pencil box. I have a total of 5 of these boxes, each containing the same stuff. I love my little tool boxes.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

A zippered small tapestry bag for the smallest items, and baskets, baskets, baskets. Also, an upholstered board wall hanging with dozens of long narrow pockets for straight and circular needles, and crochet hooks.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I use zip lock bags. One for needles and one for notions


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Peoline said:


> Any time I need to store anything that I want to take with me, I first check the fishing department at Waltmart, they have a varaiety of clear plastic containers, and also containers large enough to take "all " your knitting when going away on vacation.


Years ago I bought a small container(Pilot I think) from the fishing bepartment that opens on the top and bottom. It holds st markers, yarn needles, point protectors, cable needles, small st holders, row counters and lots of little things.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I use a plastic zippered bag that originally contained sheets. It holds my tape measure, folding scissors, circular needles and pattern as well as a ball of yarn and a small project such as socks or dishcloth squares that I am making into curtains for the winter. I take this bag with me wherever I go just to have something to knit while waiting in doctors offices, lunch lines at the senior center, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

For markers and big eyed needles I use an old prescription bottle. Cheap and recycled. For crochet hooks and dpns, small scissors I use a cardboard drink mix container. Again recycling. But both are perfect size and I can tell by feel what I want. They both fit in my knitting bag so easy to grab when on the go. Riding, camping or at home. Great..


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Suzann Roberts said:


> Stick a wine cork on the end of your little scissors; works majestically!


Oooh, good idea. That way you don't get poked by sharp scissors. That would even be good as a "pin cushion" for my tapestry needles. Nice idea Suzann. Terri in TN


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I got a free with purchase make-up bag years ago. It is really ugly and I just stuck it in a drawer. One day I found it and found just as ugly but very useful. I have given make-up bags with notions to the new knitters I know. All have been thrilled.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cali said:


> I use the clear photo boxes too... for many things. They were almost $5 regular price and not in stock often. Good news is that I heard they are in the dollar store now. Just had surgery on my knee so can't go shopping. I will as soon as I am up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cali, hope you are recovering nicely from your knee surgery. I've heard so many people say how painful it is. I didn't know the Dollar Store had the clear photo boxes. I just may have to ventur over to my local Dollar Store. I'm wondering though, is it the Dollar General Store or the Dollar Tree? Terri


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

What an inventive company of craftspeople you are! Hardly anyone is using a specially-built container. Plenty of ideas to mull over. Thankyou!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL! I keep mine in an old check book box with a rubber band around it. Then I keep the box in the bag with whatever wip I have going. Because it is red it is easy to find. I tried using a see through freezer bag but the pointy things always made holes in the bag.


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

I use a clear plastic zipock freezer bag. It stay closed and it strong enough that anything sharp does'nt poke through.


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

Obsessive me! Filed in a 'display' book in little clear plastic button-down punched pockets. Just turn the page and there they all are waiting for me - stitch markers, the lot. It's a wonder I ever find time to knit anything. It's just a pity you can't file yarn .........!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I love all these ideas and especially that so many of us have figured out ways to recycle.


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

A zippered makeup bag works perfectly for my needles (all circular, stitch holders, counters, cable needles, gague, needle sizer, ruler, etc, etc, etc!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I use a knitting bag and have done for ever,it's easy to find what i want when i need it.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

cook said:


> Peoline said:
> 
> 
> > Any time I need to store anything that I want to take with me, I first check the fishing department at Waltmart, they have a varaiety of clear plastic containers, and also containers large enough to take "all " your knitting when going away on vacation.
> ...


Should have gone a checked the brand name. It's Plano.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

knittingbee said:


> LOL! I keep mine in an old check book box with a rubber band around it. Then I keep the box in the bag with whatever wip I have going. Because it is red it is easy to find. I tried using a see through freezer bag but the pointy things always made holes in the bag.


This made me think of my sweet Mama, She always had rubberbands around her things. Miss her!!!!!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


Hi Jane,

I use one of those slide out plastic pencil cases.....I have been sending them as gifts with my swap packages as well because I like mine so much. They are bright colors and easy to find in your bag and they hold a myriad of stuff!


----------



## Clara TenHarmsel (May 23, 2011)

Use pencil box, which fits great in my knitting basket. All my notions are kept separate in pill bottles. Covers are marked: P- pins; N- needles for sewing; M- markers. One for small stitch holders, and one has a few of each which is handy in a small project bag. Also room in box for small scissors and tape measure. All is very handy and convenient! Grandma T


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Imogen49 said:


> Obsessive me! Filed in a 'display' book in little clear plastic button-down punched pockets. Just turn the page and there they all are waiting for me - stitch markers, the lot. It's a wonder I ever find time to knit anything. It's just a pity you can't file yarn .........!


Imogen49, this made me laugh out loud. I am a cataloguer by trade, so to speak, so I understand perfectly!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't think our dollar stores are the same company... we have differnet stores... different names... Great Canadian Dollar Store... 1 2 3 Dollar store, etc. I assume the US stores would have different owners... and stuff... But I always check every local one at least ever few months.. to see what new "stuff" they carry ... my fav word... "stuff"... lol... need more stuff... then containers to put my new stuff in... 



ssk1953 said:


> Cali said:
> 
> 
> > I use the clear photo boxes too... for many things. They were almost $5 regular price and not in stock often. Good news is that I heard they are in the dollar store now. Just had surgery on my knee so can't go shopping. I will as soon as I am up to it.
> ...


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I use an old make-up bag that has lots of compartments and is see-through. I just throw that in my knitting bag when I go to class.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

For birthdays and Christmas my husband sometimes gets a present of whisky which comes in circular containers (very sturdy cardboard) and I take the container cut it to size and put my knitting needles in. I have a few of these all different sizes which stand on my desk and I can see at a glance which needles I need. I still need to think of something for my circular needles which are in a drawer in their original packets as much as possible. I also have a very nice large see through pencil case which I keep in my knitting bag which is very handy to carry around with all my bits and pieces.


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

You ought to see my house! I could dress in the dark and still know exactly what I was wearing! (Lucky you living in NZ btw!)


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

We don't seem to have heard from owners of KnitPick's interchangeable Harmony needle sets. The clear plastic zipper case holds much, much more than just the needles and the accessories that come with the kit. I have everything I need right in one place. The needles are easy to find since they are in the slots on the sides which leaves lots of room for markers, crochet hooks, etc. The measurements are 10 1/2 wide, 2 1/2 deep, and 6 1/2 high.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfneedles/needle_display.cfm?ID=90306


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suzie1 said:


> We don't seem to have heard from owners of KnitPick's interchangeable Harmony needle sets. The clear plastic zipper case holds much, much more than just the needles and the accessories that come with the kit. I have everything I need right in one place. The needles are easy to find since they are in the slots on the sides which leaves lots of room for markers, crochet hooks, etc. The measurements are 10 1/2 wide, 2 1/2 deep, and 6 1/2 high.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfneedles/needle_display.cfm?ID=90306


Yes, I have that too and it has all my interchangeables and their cables and also many of my fixed circulars in it. Very useful :thumbup:


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


I keep a piece of ribbon about 1 yard long with a lanyard hook tied on each end. this is looped on the handle of each bag that I have current projects in .on one end of the ribbon I have a small pair of scissors attached with the hook and on the other end I have a yarn needle cliped on the hook this way they are not lost in the bottom of my bag and I always have them where ever I am.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

If you go to www.organize.com, they have lots of little goodies to buy, or I use a non-see thru, small, hinged candy tin that is so very handy. I also use, upon occasion, a small plastic, hinged box that had snaps in originally.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

The circular needles seem tobe the biggest problem. I keep mine in their original bags or containers. I have lost many of the needle envelopes so I keep those in individular freezer bags and write the size on the outside of the bag. Then I put them all in a large see through plastic bag. it is not a perfect system. I hope to find a better one.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I use fishing tackle containers


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

I use a large Vera Bradley bag fir my knitting projects and I use the makeup bag for scissors, hooks, etc.


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a couple of computer (brief-case type) bags that have lots of different compartments. There are the large sections for projects and small ones for needles, etc. I bring these to the knitting meet-ups. For home I also use them, but have other sectional containers and organizers (one has clear pockets (a travel bag that zips out flat so you can view the sections, and drawer organizers (different sizes of drawers hold various needles, hooks,and projects.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, MMyummy, one hour on the site. :evil: Gee thanks. :twisted:

Really,:roll: it was a wonderful site, :thumbup: I have bookmarked it. So many thing, so little time. :lol:



MMyummy said:


> If you go to www.organize.com, they have lots of little goodies to buy, or I use a non-see thru, small, hinged candy tin that is so very handy. I also use, upon occasion, a small plastic, hinged box that had snaps in originally.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

i keep straight needles, dpns, and circulars in recycled veggie cans. after thoroughly cleaning each can and peeling off the label, i glue bits of scrap yarn around the outside of the can. each one is unique. i've used cans like these as writing utensil and scizzors containers in my office and on the kitchen counter as well as in my craft room. these also make lovely quirky gifts....


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitpicks sells 3 sizes of clear bags. I bought a couple for myself and for my daughter as well. I can see what I have in them and use each of them for different projects. They do not attract pet hair and dust as a lot of plastics do. I put my tools in smaller containers in the bags. I too like the plastic containers that come with the Crystal light containers. They are so good for so many things.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have many ways of organizing needles and circulars, dpns and notions. I made tubes from PVC put a cap on them and spray painted, look great and I made several sizes to hold all the different size and length needles. I was using a plastic file folder for my circulars, but, I bought a set of Addi turbos that have a nice case to live in. Then I purchased one of Craftsy's mystery boxes last month and got a beautiful Lantern Moon needle case, holds my extra circulars and has room for other needles as well. If I get to take a class at a LYS I'll be sure to take this along! I use a metal pencil cup to hold ruler, measuring tape, pencils, pens and my scissors, sits on the table by my chair, always there and NO ONE messes with it. :roll: I have made needle holders out of Pringles chip cans, covered with Contact paper and looks great. I have bought several sizes of the chips and have them all nested together on my shelf by my desk. I've also just started collecting the small Oreo, Nutter Butter and Choc Chip cookie containers that they sell for about a dollar, the labels peel right off, I'm sure I'll find a use for them since they have a cap, am using one now to store my bits of yarn. (My Mom loves the little cookies) I use the zip up pencil type holders to store extra things or to put in my yarn drum when I'm going to be away from the house for a few days. I'm an organizing nut, always finding uses for things that others throw away. Love this thread.. has given me some new ideas! Oh the plastic cigar holders do work great for dpn's!! My son buys them now and then and saves the holders for me! :XD:


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


Sometimes I just use a heavy gauge ziplock bag, can see everything. I also have one of those clear plastic zipper bags like a cosmetic bag. I also have a see thru one like a small train case. When they get old or cracked or destroyed in some way, I just toss. I really like the see thru quality, then I do not have to go mining to find a needle. thanks for all the other great ideas.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I keep everything in here.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Double-Worm-Binder-Bag/product/10200096/133178?cm_ven=bazaarvoice&cm_cat=RLP&cm_pla=10200096&cm_ite=productname_link


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

knittingbee said:


> The circular needles seem tobe the biggest problem. I keep mine in their original bags or containers. I have lost many of the needle envelopes so I keep those in individular freezer bags and write the size on the outside of the bag. Then I put them all in a large see through plastic bag. it is not a perfect system. I hope to find a better one.


I use a worm binder bag from Bass Pro Shops. It's perfect for all my circulars and has zippered pockets for other items. Soft-sided. I store my circulars in the clear plastic bags, similar to ziplocs except sturdier. I've had many compliments on it and several in my knitting group have purchased it as well. Click to see it.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Double-Worm-Binder-Bag/product/10200096/133178?cm_ven=bazaarvoice&cm_cat=RLP&cm_pla=10200096&cm_ite=productname_link


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I also have those plastic school boxes, and I have a travel case from knit Picks. It has clear plastic sections and it folds down into a nice travel bag that will fit the bottom of my knitting bag.


----------



## Sheysd1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I use a sewing box for the vast majority of my supplies but I also have small cosmetic type, zippered bags, each holding such things as stitch markers, extra pairs of scissors. Row counters, yarn needles, and post it notes. I have these small bags in each one of my project bags.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I use a bag, similar to a pencil case!! At least this way I am kinda organized.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I use a pencil case that has a zipper. It has a see thru window and holes so you can put in a binder if needed. I got it at Walmart or Target and it is about $ 2.00. Works great.


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep mine in a Vera Bradley jewelry roll. It has 3 see through compartments. The top compartment is divided into 2 smaller compartments where I keep my stitch markers and cable needles, tapestry needles, stitch holder, etc. The middle section is perfect for crochet hooks and the bottom holds dpn, small ruller and small scissors. I just throw this in my knitting bag and have everything at my fingertips, plus it's pretty, too!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I use Crystal lite drink mix containers for storing crochet needles, buttons, stitch holders & other knitting 'chachkes.'


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I did have them in a bag with a clasp on one side and a zipper on the other. All my hooks and notions were in it. Over the years and after much use I needed to replace it.

My hubby suggested using those clear plastic bags we get from the dentist that comes with toothbrush, floss, etc. It's sort of a zip lock and has a loop on one end.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I use a zippered portfolio from KnitPicks that they do not have anymore. It's black and has see-through looseleaf zippered pouches some divided into three sections, some in two sections and some one section. Too bad its been discontinued.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

My husband bought me a small tool box from Focus, which is just the right size and has compartments for needles, stitch markers, pins etc. He even got me a wooden book holder so that my pattern stands upright, and visible, whilst I knit - he is such a gem!


greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

I keep most of my little stuff, like tape measure, scissors, crochet hooks, needles, markers, cable needles, pen, sticky notes, etc., in a zippered tool pouch brought from KnitPicks for #3.99 each. It is heavy plastic and it is see thru. I have two of them and they work for me very well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I also have an Ott light that has the magnifier lens on a flexible arm, the other arm has a strong clip that I use to hold a magnetic board that will hold charts or patterns that I am working on. My son gave me a foldable table that can be positioned to slant or be level, at several heights, plus a magnetic board that he found at Jo Ann's to hold patterns, all for Mother's Day.. now I have to redo my knitting corner, LOL.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> For my crochet hooks I found that one of those instant ice tea containers, such as those by Crystal Light Ice Tea, are the perfect size to keep them all together. I have put self-adhesive pretty paper on them to dress them up and they have a nice snap on lid to keep them clean. And they are free! My knitting circs fit in them as well, and I can label them with size #2, size #3, etc. Then when I need a particular size I just grab the #whatever container and all the various types and lengths in that needle size that I have accumulated over the years are in that one container. I can toss it into my knitting basket and go sit down and sort out what I want to use.
> 
> I am always saving little tins or plastic containers and painting them or whatever. Knitpicks makes a nice clear vinyl zip top file that has pockets inside for all your different size needles, scissors, extra cables, or whatever, that is only approx $6. I find that is handy to load up with what supplies I will need for my current projects and then keep it in my project basket. Since it is clear it is easy to see what is in it.


I just checked Knit Picks and they no longer carry the clear vinyl zip bags. Boy, would I love to have one. Ever seen them anywhere else??

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for the question and all of the wonderful creative solutions to knitting bombs.

pzoe


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I use a small fishing tackle box - got it at Walmart. Little 'cubbies' for everything!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I keep mine a zippering makeup case....


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a clear make up bag.small one for a project bag.large one for all other items.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


I use a container (food not included lol). Keeps them handy and not scattered everywhere.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait! We're only supposed to have 1 thing to keep it all in? LOL I have a small case for crochet hooks (1 of every size next to me on the couch), a tapestry needle case next to that, a needle bag, my magnet board and pattern, a pen, a knit counter, a little memo pad, my yarn, and my cat. Not necessarily in that order. In another room I have a smaller set up. (for my other WIP). At my mother's house I have a small stash of stuff too, in case I could actually get to knit while visiting her.

I like the ideas everyone has, I will have to see what I can do next. I want to make a holder for my circulars. Thank goodness my Denise needles have their own holder. 

Anita



greenmantle said:


> All my little stuff - tapestry needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch holders, etc. - are at present in the mulch at the bottom of my knitting bag. :XD: It seems to me I need them in one see-through container that I can grab out of the knitting bag with one hand when I've got my work in the other hand and a knitting needle in my mouth, ha. What do you use?
> Jane


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

blavell said:


> I'm pretty organized when it comes to storing my knitting supplies; a vast array of needles in a box titled "Needles", other knitting/crocheting supplies in a large plastic tote, however, I'm not as organized when it comes to the tools I'm using when knitting my projects, they are usually just thrown in the bottom of my knitting bag(s). I like the idea of putting the things I'm using in a Crystal Light or similar container. I also like the idea of sorting needles by number & storing them in separate containers. My "Needles" box is so large I could probably still store the individual containers in that same box & it would be so much easier to find the number I'm looking for. Thanks for all the great ideas.


Try toothbrush holders--mine hold 2-3 sets of same sz. sets (if a set only has 4, than I have 2 buy 2 sets b/c I work w./ 5 dpns. Put end prot. on spares 2 use as straights)

Saved the cov. < an old mercury thermometer 2 use 4 my yarn needles--

Also the little tubes, that mech. pencil leads come in.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a zippered, clear plastic cosmetic bag at Walmart. It's about 4.5 by 7" and just perfect. In fact I have several all filled the same. I keep a list so I can check when I start a new project to see that it contails everything I need - scissors, tapestry needle, measure, markers, etc. I got a nice little calculater from Staples for 99 cents. And I always put an emery board in it. OThers wonderw why; it's difficult to knit with a snagged or broken finger nail!!


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

I use a round green straw(?) basket (with lid) that held an Elizabeth Arden perfume gift a number of years ago. I gather the crochet hooks together and dpn's together and hold with rubber band and the rest of the tools just lie there. Works for me and it is colorful and cheerful to look at.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, yes, and I learned a number of years ago to carry in my purse a list of the needles and hook sizes so that I don't buy too many duplicates.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

bpj said:


> Purl2diva and the other knitters, check JoAnn as they have some long needle boxes under or beside the knitting needles. I also check in the cloth department and found other clear boxes, that would work for storing your items. I also save clear large medicine bottles, that are great for your markers. Hope this will help.


Have not seen clear med bottles--mine are orange--a sm. = excellent 4 keeping a std. (sewing) tape meas. coralled. : )


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Elegant Details said:


> my favorite are the see thru makeup bags....I keep a couple stashed a couple of placed with the sames thins in it so I'm not going up and down the stairs too often....


For a while, the cosmetic case section of WalMart's HBA department has been my favorite place for knitting bags and notion holders. I have a clear plastic case, zippered, that's 5 x 7-1/2, which sounds bigger than it looks, and is about an inch in width. It holds so much I can't even tell you, starting with that Susan Bates metal needle-sizer/gauge "Knit Chek" it's called.

Plus both metal and plastic yarn needles, a tape measure, mechanical pencil, stitch markers, several crochet hooks, a seam ripper (???), those wonderful plastic "safety pins," a post-it note pad, a Sharpie, a couple of different stitch holders, and room for lots more. I love it, and was just thinking to myself yesterday I'd love to get another one. At LEAST one more.

But I've also gotten the prettiest and most fun bags to carry my knitting in. They're soft-sided, zippered, and several different sizes. They may not have the appointments inside that I'd like, but they're cheap, attractive, and fun. I love them all, and am now utterly convinced a trip to my nearest WalMart is an absolute necessity in the next day or two at the latest.


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

A Crown Royal bag.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I think Knitry has the same Walmart clear zipper cosmetic bag that I have and it is perfect for the job! In fact I have several, all filled with the same list of notions so that I have one for each project when I have several going at one time! 

Interesting to hear what you have in yours. I love the coilless safety pins that you can find with the jewelry making supplies. If I have to increas 17 times on a sleeve, I put 16 small pins onto one pin and pin that one to the first decreased row. Then use one of the pins for every row I decrease on till they are all gone. No more counting. The larger coiless work like small stitch holders. And there's no coil to catch the yarn in.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Rancin98 said:


> I have a smaller aluminum lunchbox with a handle, I can sit next to me when working and goes right in my project bag when not! I think I got it at Michael's


I also get beside myself, whenever I'm knitting. : )

:twisted: [Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.]


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Suzann Roberts said:


> Stick a wine cork on the end of your little scissors; works majestically!


..Or rounded school scissors are good on the go--6-pck < $ store = 1/WIP. : )


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Mine are also in a cosmetic bag. One of the square ones about 3 in deep. Looks like train case.


----------



## LadyTabofGeorgia (May 12, 2012)

wow - lots of great ideas - thanks so much for the input. I'm just starting but I have a big plastic bin to hold "the works" right now and a Mary Kay consultant bag (that I got from a failed attempt to sell Mary Kay) that is great for my current projects - the main bag has 2 dividers and then each side of the bag has mesh pockets - its perfect to tote around.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

Interesting to hear what you have in yours. I love the coilless safety pins that you can find with the jewelry making supplies. If I have to increas 17 times on a sleeve, I put 16 small pins onto one pin and pin that one to the first decreased row. Then use one of the pins for every row I decrease on till they are all gone. No more counting. The larger coiless work like small stitch holders. And there's no coil to catch the yarn in.[/quote]

i love this idea because I hate to count lol


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

also some one on here mentioned the M&M containers hold crochet hooks I bought one '''gave the grands the candy and have used it since... for my circs I used clear pencil pouches they could be put into a NOTEBOOK but I just used those rings and added a pretty ribbon thru them...


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a small fishing tackle box. It works great!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I try to keep gadgets and 'stuff' to a minimum in my carry-around knitting bag. If it doesn't fit into an Altoid tin, I probably don't need to take it everywhere. I glued a length of measuring tape over some fabric on the top to make it both pretty and useful. I fitted a piece of felt to the inside of the lid and over that is a piece of embroidery canvas where I can secure a tapestry needle and a few pins. The bottom holds a few sheets of 1" size sticky note pad, a short pencil, tiny embroidery scissors, stitch markers, and thread to use for lifelines. I cut off a size E bamboo crochet hook short enough to fit in there too - perfect to rescue a dropped stitch.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep mine in a fabric makeup bag. It's just big enough for all those little things one needs at hand.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 'half size' hard plastic school pencil box I bought for 49 cents last year at Walmart when the school supplies came out.. LOVE my little box!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I like the Crystal Light containers. I use them for everything (smaller knitting notions, cat treats, buttons).


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Yarn collector, I really like the safty pin idea and will give it a try.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a roll-up jewelry or cosmetic case with zippered clear sections to keep items sorted out. I have a large one that stays home with the bulk of my tools, and a smaller one that travels in my knitting bag whenever I leave the house. Everything is visible, easy to grab what I need, and in a "squishy" sided case that squeezes into whatever bag I want to carry. They work great!


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Suzann Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Stick a wine cork on the end of your little scissors; works majestically!
> ...


I use a point protector on my scissor tips...stays secure and works great!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I found another tin. A KitKat tin - with Christmas snowflakes.Cheap thrill for $2.00 at a thrift store. I put my bamboo straight needles no longer in use.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, time for me to jump in here. I have some ideas for you ladies. I am a thrift story alholic, and garage sale addict. I also try to recycle all my plastic contains, and chip cans etc. Sooooooo, I found a couple of large daily pill containers to put my markers, protective tips, and small items in. I have several purses that I have picked up with zippers, pockets, (those too are zippered) and I found some snap clear plastic thingys that makeup brushes came in and put my scissors and stitch holders and cable holders in those. I like my gold purse the best so it is outfitted a bit better than my tapestry bag. It has Udder Cream Hand Cream to soften my hands without any greasy or smell to it, small packet of tissues, bandaids, and antibotic ointment in one pocket. The front pocket has clip on pens and pencil and a good eraser and my snap trap brush holder in it. Then, there is a size zipper pocket with an extra pair of glasses. It is large enough to carry a large project, but, perfect for small projects as I can put my magnetic board into it. 
At home I have the plastic containers that instant coffee comes in and I use that for scissors, rulers, needle guage, etc. in it. I have a domed cloth covered small box for postit notes and such. That sits in a plastic container that meat came in (washed very well, in scalding bleach water) and my pen, pencil, gum eraser, fits down in the front.
I purchased a box that held all my backup disks at a thrift store and some envelopes that protected those disks---it now holds my circular needles with the size and length marked on the front of the envelope they are in. I use two zippered tapestry cases for knitting needles, plus my interchangables have their own cases. I also have one of those 3 drawer small plastic stackers that holds my cable holders, stitch holders, 6" rulers, etc. 
I converted a bookcase into a knitting center, and have wicker baskets for my books, 2 3 drawer stackers, and 1 4 drawer stacker for holding beads, jewelry pieces, etc. in them.
I have probably spent less than $10.00 on the whole lot of stuff because I never pay big prices for stuff.
Oh yes, on my gold knitting bag, I have a Key Chain with my tape measure and a small flashlight in case I need to see something that is too dark to find a dropped stitch.
I also use coffee creamer that comes in large plastic containers, and the top snaps off, so I cut a hole in the top smoothed that edge with tape, and use it to hold my working yarn. I also use alot of those containers and my coffee containers in my pantry to hold dry beans, etc.


----------



## gjdozier (Nov 9, 2011)

I use various size cosmetic bags! One keeps all of my absolute essentials, i.e., sicissors, stitch holders, markers, measuring tape, etc., and I just drop it in the bag of whatever project I am working on.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Those tools are cheap comparatively to other arts or trades. Check the price of a tube of accrylic paint. Yarns can be bought at discount prices or recycled from sweater. Although you will not get alpaca or cachmere. Addi turbo needles are among the most expanside items. Patterns can be free or bought for a small price.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I know exactly what you are saying. I also paint, make greeting cards, and some jewelry. I dabble in nearly all crafting except sewing. I leave that to my sister. But, knitting and crocheting is where my real devotion lies. If I have to pay full price, I will, but, if I can buy it at a much reduced price and it is in good condition, I love the hunt also! )

Actually think painting is the most expensive. Those oils are high dollar and really can't buy used paints (dried up) or used brushes (used up) although I do by some of the stiff ones to make my "scruffies" out of.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a 3x4x8" wooden box that a pen came in that was given as gifts from the office of a prominent congressman, and that was given to me in appreciation by the congressman's son after the congressman passed away. I have since given away the pen, but the box remains with me as a nicely crafted piece and as something very inspiring.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

I use a mans travel shaving bag. I can carry it with me in my knitting bag so it's with me if I need anything.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I've got a clear, plastic freezer bag that has a double lock where I've got tape measure, sissors, pencil, pen, pad, etc. and it's all there. I've got a couple of these made up since I tend to switch bags depending on what I'm knitting at the time. My bags have Maxine on them so they're always getting comments from folks.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

i always like a clear and simple solution.

bright


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

craftsman tool box with compartments on the lid and a tray to lift out


----------

